# Modifier un compte free (pop) en Imap



## jurdieu (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu beau chercher,rien qui ressemble à ma config. Je m'explique: je souhaite configurer mon compte mail (je suis chez Free) actuellement en "pop" ,le transformer en "Imap",car je recois mes mails sur mon Imac (G5 X.6.3)et mon Iphone (3GS) et dois les supprimer sur les deux même s'ils ont été lu sur l'un des peripheriques. D'autres parts,je souhaite avoir des boites aux lettres(dossier) sur mon Iphone comme c'est le cas sur "MAIL" de mon Imac.
J'ai transformé le "pop.free.fr" en "imap.free.fr" sur l'Imac et l'Iphone. J'ai modifié le port sur les 2 periph aussi. (110 avant,et 995 maintenant) 
sur le site Free,dans mon compte, j'ai desactiver le blocage SMTP que Free met d'office.

Actuellement,je peux envoyer des mails mais ne recoit rien. J'ai l'indication:impossible de relever le courrier,la connexion au serveur "imap.free.fr" a échoué.(cela sur mon Iphone)
Sur "MAIL" de mon Imac,un triangle avec comme info:"Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte «*Compte Free*» ou réessayez.
Le serveur a renvoyé lerreur Le serveur «*imap.free.fr*» a refusé une connexion sur le port 995.

Si quelqu'un à la solution,ce serait super.
Par avance,merci .

André


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2010)

tu es sous zimbra?

par ailleurs
il y a dejà des fils sur courrier free
( dont le fil sensé etre... unique)


----------



## jurdieu (5 Avril 2010)

je ne suis pas sous Zimbra . enfin ,je crois.Comment puis je en être certain? ou puis je le verifier????
Merci d'avance.
André


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2010)

il serait utile que tu lises l'aide...free , sur le site...free
http://www.free.fr/assistance/

il n'y a PAS d'imap free en version grand public standard
il faut d'abord demander à free de passer par leur option zimbra
(une autre interface du même compte)
et là il y a l'imap possible

perso je me mefie de zimbra-free
(voir les fils précédents et archives sur soucis dont perte totale de données chez certains fin 2009 débit2010)

et il existe d'autres facons d'avoir free geré en imap
( comme passer par un gmail gerant free, gmail en imap)
ceci est déjà  detaillé en archives


----------



## Aliboron (6 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> il n'y a PAS d'imap free en version grand public standard


Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça ? Sur leur FAQ, je n'ai pas vu d'indication de restriction. Personnellement, j'ai paramétré un de mes comptes en IMAP sur une de mes installations et ça fonctionne sans problème. Je n'ai pas activé Zimbra dont je me méfie tout autant que toi, vu ce que j'en ai lu... 

Je suis plus curieux de savoir ce que jusdieu entend par "transformer le POP". S'il s'est contenté de modifier le serveur dans le paramétrage du compte, ça pourrait bien expliquer la cause de la difficulté (ben oui, ce n'est pas le même protocole). Ce serait moi, je supprimerais le compte POP (après avoir sauvegardé les courriers dans un autre dossier local, bien entendu) et je re-créerais le compte en IMAP. Je ne suis pas sûr que c'est bien ce qui a été fait...

Au passage, tout ça n'a pas de rapport avec la désactivation du blocage SMTP qui ne concerne que l'envoi.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2010)

exact
( mais ca faisait un moment que j'avais pas été voir et sur l'interface de compte il y a eu longtemps un laius tendant à pousser au switch zimbra pour l'imap)


----------



## chafpa (6 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> il n'y a PAS d'imap free en version grand public standard


Ah bon :rose:

J'ai une adresse de "secours" chez Free qui date du RTC. Récemment, j'ai voulu la configurer sur Thunderbird. Tu devines comment elle a été configurée tout en refusant de passer à zimbra ...... en imap 

PS : Switcheur de décembre et c'est pour cela que je ne m'étais pas occupé de cette adresse auparavant  ...... décembre 2009 bien sûr !


----------



## adialex03 (29 Juillet 2011)

Désolée .... mais c'est du chinois pour les débutants sur Mac ...
Qui peut expliquer simplement la marche à suivre pour ne pas recevoir et lire les mêmes mails en même temps sur un Iphone 4 et un Mac book pro  ??... MERCI beaucoup pour les réponses !


----------

